

APIs with Grails 3 and OAuth 2 Using Spring Boot Security Starter - helfire
http://blog.agileorbit.com/2015/05/11/Grails3-OAuth2.html

======
helfire
I think one of the main things missing from the Grails 3 narrative is that it
has really turned into an opinionated SpringBoot framework. You can take all
the great things from spring, add groovy and gorm and a few sane defaults and
it becomes a pretty powerful framework.

~~~
vorg
"Opinionated"? That's a Golang marketing word, you can't use that! Some other
points:

* Grails 3 also ships with Gradle 2.x (as well as Groovy and Spring)

* Grails 2.5.x is shipping upgrades whenever Grails 3.0.x does (for when you don't want to rebuild your project to use Grails 3)

* the decision on what constituent technologies Grails 3 ships was made _before_ Pivotal pulled its funding for it

I read between the lines here and deduce the Grails owner was trying to take
over management of the Spring group at Pivotal, just like he did the Groovy
language, and was positioning for some control of Gradle as well. If his plot
didn't work, he'd still have Grails 2.x to sling around.

